# Songs Of Summer



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Allen Toussaint's beautiful original.


----------



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bobby Goldsboro - Summer (the first time):






First Class - Beach Baby (with a surprise Sibelius cameo):






ABBA - Our last summer


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

One Week Last Summer · Joni Mitchell


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Here Comes Summer - Jerry Keller


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Summertime, Summertime - The Jamies


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

A Summer Place - Percy Faith and His Orchestra


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Babs on fine form....(I wonder how many songs over the years have used the chord sequence in the first 4 bars or similar).


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Helen Merrill - Summertime





Harpers Bizarre - Witchi tai To (altough summer is never mentioned, but to me it represents the season perfectly)





Roy Ayers - Everybody loves the sunshine





Big Star - September gurls





Beverly Kenney - The things we did last summer





Kool & the gang - Summer madness





Mark Eric - Where do the girls of the summer go





The Beach boys - All summer long (and a great portion of the Beach boys catalogue obviously)





Mungo Jerry - In the summertime





(ok, this is not a song, but if radio jingles are allowed I loved the ones Chris Rainbow wrote)





Husker du - Celebrated summer





Men I trust - Show me how


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This one brings back memories of driving to the beach with mom & dad in the early 70s.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*hot fun in the summertime*






*the boys of summer*






*summertime blues*


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hanoi Rocks - _Ice Cream Summer_ (from the 1983 LP _Back to Mystery City_):






The Doors - _Indian Summer_ (from the 1970 LP _Morrison Hotel_, but recorded in late 1966 or early 1967)


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Moon Safari - New York City Summergirl


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Indian Summer by the Doors has a beautiful melody. The remix of Morrison Hotel sounds pretty great!


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Summer Nights - Marianne Faithfull


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Keep An Eye On Summer - The Beach Boys


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Ring-a-ding-ding!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

lovin' spoonful - summer in the city


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Summer Wine · Nancy Sinatra · Lee Hazlewood


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*kinks | sunny afternoon*






_Lazing on a sunny afternoon.
In the summertime
In the summertime
In the summertime
_


----------



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The Cars - Magic






The Doors - Summer's Almost Gone


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Lana Del Rey - Summertime Sadness


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

"Dancing Days are here again, as the summer evenings grow..."

Led Zeppelin - Dancing Days





I like this version too:
STP - Dancing Days


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Jimi Hendrix - Long Hot Summer Night

As with most Hendrix tracks, can't find it on youtube.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

the hissing of summer lawns


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Easy In The Summertime (Acoustic Version)

Allison Moorer


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Alan Jackson - Summertime Blues


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Azol said:


> Summertime Blues


----------



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

SanAntone said:


> lovin' spoonful - summer in the city


There's construction going on in the street outside my apartment building, so this song is consistently in my head.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Motels - Suddenly Last Summer


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

XTC - _Summer's Cauldron/Grass_. Great opening 1-2 from the 1986 _Skylarking_ album.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

End of the Summer by Theory of a Deadman


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Billy Joel - Summer, Highland Falls (Audio/1980)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Summertime Blues - Eddie Cochran


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

You're So Last Summer - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fuel - Cold Summer


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Summerville
written by Rissi Palmer, Deanna Walker, & Sarah Majors


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sly & The Family Stone - Hot Fun in the Summertime (Official Audio)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Doors - Indian Summer


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Lana Del Rey - Summertime Sadness


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Joe Satriani - A Door Into Summer


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Don Henley "The Boys of Summer


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Paul McCartney
Summer's Day Song
1980*


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

A Summer Song · Chad & Jeremy


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Summer Song (feat. Louis Armstrong) (1961)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Sly & The Family Stone - Hot Fun in the Summertime (Official Audio)


This is the third song of mine you've re-posted. 

Others are "Summertime Blues" and "The Boys of Summer". No big deal, since mine were on the first few pages, but I guess we have similar taste.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

In The Sun (Remastered) · Blondie


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Happier Than The Morning Sun - Stevie Wonder


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

This entire record always had a "summer" feel to me, but-


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Jonathan Richman - That Summer Feeling


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Swimming Song · Loudon Wainwright, III


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Alice Cooper - School's Out for summer


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Seals & Crofts - Summer Breeze


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sly & The Family Stone - Hot Fun in the Summertime


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Grease - Summer Nights HD


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

John Denver - Sunshine On My Shoulders (Audio)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Donovan - Sunshine Superman


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

\

Lovely Day · Bill Withers


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

P!nk, Willow Sage Hart - Cover Me In Sunshine


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rain In The Summertime


----------

